

Color Credulity - jfager
http://jasonfager.com/1018-color-credulity/

======
slewis
Cool, I just wrote a blog post trying to give Credulity too, but from a
different angle. I think the app could be something huge, especially with the
people and amazing tech they have, as you say.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2366137>

~~~
jfager
That is an interesting use case, but I don't know if it's enough to make the
case for the company. Given that you can pretty effectively address that
problem via Facebook or Flickr today, I don't know that someone would put $41M
into a company that came to them speaking primarily to solve that problem.

